# Starting to feel....



## dukesherman (Oct 20, 2012)

a little crazy.







only a few days left...good luck to all!


----------



## Rockettt (Oct 23, 2012)

yea the board feels like its quiet compared to april's exam...what gives?


----------



## Anutka2 (Oct 23, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing... the last group was much more active, why aren't we?

And I have to say to the April group, thank you guys for all your posts, I've been reading and re-reading them throughout the last few months  Definitely keeps me a bit calmer and more hopeful, knowing that you all went through the same.

Good luck to everyone out there taking the test this week! I cannot wait to have this done with!


----------



## ikesdsu (Oct 23, 2012)

I was part of the April crew that lit up these boards so much. Don't worry, you will crush the test, get your stamp, and enjoy the spotlight.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## MizzouMatt (Oct 23, 2012)

Good luck to everyone taking the test. If you are here you probably put in the time and will do fine. At this point the work is done. Don't forget to relax a bit to clear your head for a day or two before the test.


----------



## dukesherman (Oct 23, 2012)

agreed. i spent today "relaxing", just working through some statics and heat transfer problems that i felt i needed some more help on. that is it for learning anything new....tomorrow is a travel day, thursday i am going to just review the problems i have already worked through (and probably rework some for practice), then the test friday.

hopefully its enough. feel better prepared this time than last, just afraid of forgetting the little things on the exam.

wish everyone the best, and if you are taking it in Raleigh, look for the young guy with grey in his beard after all this studying!


----------



## mannyhappyPE (Oct 24, 2012)

I took it in April but failed (was pretty close from what I understand after hearing some of the high fail scores). I will say that my one takeaway was that the test is absolutely passable. I have come to accept the fact that I just didn't work hard enough for it the first time around and was not ready to be a PE. Retaking this time with about four times as much studying under my belt and hoping I'll change that.

Hope to see you all logging on in December and let us know you passed.

GOOD LUCK!

Heading to Macon, GA tomorrow


----------



## mizzoueng (Oct 24, 2012)

Good luck on Friday all! Don't forget your exam authorization notice from NCEES and check your local requirements on entry.

I am still working problems, feeling more confident than last time. Just hope all this pays off in December!


----------



## Rockettt (Oct 25, 2012)

...relieved I dont have to wait 3 months again to find out. Lot of barley and hops consumed.

Good luck all! Wreck em!


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 25, 2012)

Rockettt said:


> ...relieved I dont have to wait 3 months again to find out.	Lot of barley and hops consumed.
> 
> Good luck all! Wreck em!


Indeed. I am also surprised there wasn't much activity this time around.

Good luck all! I can't wait to hear the good news in three months.


----------



## thomas02pe (Oct 25, 2012)

All of us have jobs and personal lives and dealing with this test prep is such a pain. But now on top of that there's a hurricane. Ha, at least it's missing us in Florida, but for a while I thought my house would flood while taking the test. Ha!


----------

